# Gnu cp not working on partition mounted witth acls flag set



## haohaolee (Dec 17, 2011)

When I use *gcp -pR* to recursively copy a directory to another, there always is an error:

```
preserving permissions for `xxxx': Invalid argument
```

Later I find such kinds of problems only occur on the partition mounted with acls flag set.

I want to ask if it is the gcp that cannot work with the access control list of FreeBSD, or is it probably a bug?


----------

